# Handmade items



## lottiescollars (Dec 5, 2015)

We make handmade dog collars and accessories. lottiescollars.co.uk










We can also take commissions if you are looking for that special something. We are currently running a promotion for FREE DELIVERY on any order until 12th December.


----------

